
The ICO Craze Contains the Seeds of an Open-Source Economy - jakefuentes
https://medium.com/@jakefuentes/the-ico-craze-contains-the-seeds-of-a-whole-new-type-of-economy-cc92fb44eef7
======
al2o3cr

        Unix was marginalized for years — much longer than a
        traditional company could sustain it — before it became
        one of the core building blocks of modern computing.
    

IBM, AT&T, Novell, Sun, HP, SGI, and a whole cast of others sez WAT?

I can't think of any time in the history of UNIX you couldn't buy at least a
half-dozen flavors from a broad range of vendors.

